# Text tones and 3GS



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how to apply a text tone on an iPhone 3GS I downloaded  a text tone last night and it's clearly text but the only option I see is assign as ringtonei bought thru iTunes


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm reasonably sure you still can't do this on a stock phone, only a jailbroken one.  Custom text tones are coming in iOS 5, but I haven't seen a list yet of what features will and will not be available to the 3GS yet.  Perhaps if someone here is using the beta on a 3GS, they can verify.

This was one of the reasons I originally jailbroke my iPhone.  It's just stupid that it's taken them this long to implement something so trivial on stock firmware.


----------

